# Reset to factory state?



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

How can I unroot, relock, and return the phone to a factory state?

(Incredible 2)


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Follow justin case's post in the developer thread...if your on alpharev it is a step by step walk through..hope this helps

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

